# Twiggy



## Minimor (Jul 2, 2017)

This is Cedar Plains Forget Me Not, my 3 year old Classic Shetland mare--better known as Twiggy. She is a 3 year ild--and today--unofficially--she finished the last few points she needed for her halter HOF


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jul 17, 2017)

lovely girl.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 18, 2017)

Wow! She is gorgeous! Congratulations.

What are your plans for her? Are you going to continue to show her?


----------



## Minimor (Jul 19, 2017)

Thank you. I want to get this girl driving. Ha. I have a few that need to be driving!! I won't show her in halter any more since she has her HOF, or will have once the office posts the show results. I have a paternal sister that i will show if i show next summer.


----------

